
Microsoft, Qualcomm Invest in Israel’s Team8 Cyber-Effort - davidf18
http://www.timesofisrael.com/microsoft-qualcomm-invest-in-israels-team8-cyber-effort/
======
davidf18
Most of the attacks that I'm aware of are a result of firms not deploying OS
upgrades or simply installing existing security software and hiring security
experts.

Target and Home Depot were hacked because they disregarded recommendations to
upgrade their point of sale (POS) software from Windows XP Embedded to Windows
7 embedded or later versions. The hack used would not work on Windows 7 or
later, but did work on Windows XP embedded.

A large 3 part article on the Sony hack showed they simply were not interested
in spending the necessary money for software and security consulting. [1]

Democratic National Committee, Clinton Campaign, Colin Powell, were hacked by
phishing, and/or not installing necessary security software.

Shareholders, at the very minimum, should insist on computer security audits
the way they insist of financial audits. That would go a long way towards
solving the problem.

[1] [http://fortune.com/sony-hack-part-1/](http://fortune.com/sony-hack-
part-1/)

